# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل با درس زبان ..توصیه شما ؟

## pouriadd

سلام
من امسال میرم سوم ولی به دلایلی تا الان هیچ کلاس زبانی نرفتم و سطحم هم متوسط به پایینه چه توصیه ای میکنید تا به یه درصد خوب تویه کنکور برسم ؟ از چه کتابی استفاده کنم بهتره ؟ 
 :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> من امسال میرم سوم ولی به دلایلی تا الان هیچ کلاس زبانی نرفتم و سطحم هم متوسط به پایینه چه توصیه ای میکنید تا به یه درصد خوب تویه کنکور برسم ؟ از چه کتابی استفاده کنم بهتره ؟


سلام
الزاما هرکس کلاس زبان رفته و حتی مدرک داره زبان کنکور رو بالا نمیزنه چون اغلب کلاسهای زبان مکالمه هستن و در مکالمه هم اغلب به گرامر توجه زیادی نمیشه ولی از لحاظ درک مطلب ودایره لغوی قوی هستن (اون هم نه همه).
برای کنکور اول طی دو یا سه روز خیلی خوب گرامر رو یک دور بخونین بعد شروع کنین به تست زدن و روزانه نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت(دوتا نیم ساعت) تست کار کنین .نیم ساعت مربوط به گرامر و لغت و نیم ساعت بعدی برای کلوز و ریدینگ.اگر هم دایره لغتتون ضعیفه با کتاب تیک8 وطبق الگو خودش روزانه لغت بخونین (30دقیقه قبل خواب)
موفق باشین.... .

کتاب هم نشر شبقره از دکتر کیاسالار یا مبتکران دکتر اناری ببینین با کدوم راحتتر هستین.
برای ریدینگ هم نترسیم از متن.

----------


## pouriadd

> سلام
> الزاما هرکس کلاس زبان رفته و حتی مدرک داره زبان کنکور رو بالا نمیزنه چون اغلب کلاسهای زبان مکالمه هستن و در مکالمه هم اغلب به گرامر توجه زیادی نمیشه ولی از لحاظ درک مطلب ودایره لغوی قوی هستن (اون هم نه همه).
> برای کنکور اول طی دو یا سه روز خیلی خوب گرامر رو یک دور بخونین بعد شروع کنین به تست زدن و روزانه نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت(دوتا نیم ساعت) تست کار کنین .نیم ساعت مربوط به گرامر و لغت و نیم ساعت بعدی برای کلوز و ریدینگ.اگر هم دایره لغتتون ضعیفه با کتاب تیک8 وطبق الگو خودش روزانه لغت بخونین (30دقیقه قبل خواب)
> موفق باشین.... .
> 
> کتاب هم نشر شبقره از دکتر کیاسالار یا مبتکران دکتر اناری ببینین با کدوم راحتتر هستین.
> برای ریدینگ هم نترسیم از متن.


ممنون تویه دو سه روز گرامر رو با کتاب درسی جمع کنم یا کتاب جامع مبتکرانو بگیرم؟

----------


## afsarie

فعلا خط سفید کار کنید

----------


## farshad7

باید با علاقه زبانو بخونی

کتابای مهر و ماه هم خوبند برو سایت مرجع زبان ایرانیان خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## pouriadd

دوستان کسی روش تیک ۸ کتاب های لغت گاج رو استفاده کرده. ؟ جواب میده. ؟

----------


## keta

سلام دوست گرامی 
یه نصیحت که خیلی جواب داره اگه می خوای دور و بر 50 بزنی  : 
1 . کتاب درسی رو مو به مو معنی کن ( حتی روی سئوالات رو ) 
2 . کتاب درسی رو مو به مو معن کن ( حتی روی سئوالات رو ) 
3 . کلماتی که معنی شو نمی دونی خط بکش 
4 . خط کشی هاتو کاملا حفظ کن . 
5 . آخر سر هم خط ویژه گاج رو کاملا ( تاکید می کنم ) بررسی کن . 
مطمئنا بالای 50 می زنی

----------


## Juddy Abbott

بیشتر رو لغات و درک مطلب کار کنید. بیشتر سوالا ازوناست
هرروز نیم ساعت براش کافیه (زمانش بستگی به خوده آدم داره)
گرامر هم خوب بخونید راحت میزنید

ومن الله توفیق

----------


## yaghma

> سلام
> من امسال میرم سوم ولی به دلایلی تا الان هیچ کلاس زبانی نرفتم و سطحم هم متوسط به پایینه چه توصیه ای میکنید تا به یه درصد خوب تویه کنکور برسم ؟ از چه کتابی استفاده کنم بهتره ؟


*محدوده یادگیری لغات رو سعی کنید گسترش بدین .
ریدینگ و کلوز کار کنین ,قبلش سعی کنین روی متن درس مانور بدین.
مرحله اخر هم برید سراغ گرامر*

----------


## abolfazl76

یه سوال
کتاب برای زبان چی بگیرم؟الان کتاب سوم  و درک متن به زبان ساده شهاب اناریو دارم+تیک 8 گاج
زبانمم بد نیست الان زبانو بدون خوندن(حتی 1 دقیقه) حدود 70% میزنم(گزینه 2)

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یه سوال
> کتاب برای زبان چی بگیرم؟الان کتاب سوم  و درک متن به زبان ساده شهاب اناریو دارم+تیک 8 گاج
> زبانمم بد نیست الان زبانو بدون خوندن(حتی 1 دقیقه) حدود 70% میزنم(گزینه 2)


کلا کتاب سلیقه ای هس مخصوصا تو زبان انگلیسی و عربی ولی من گاج نقره ای یا خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد میدم چون خودم اینا رو کارکردم و خیلی راضی بودم

----------


## Catman

> ممنون تویه دو سه روز گرامر رو با کتاب درسی جمع کنم یا کتاب جامع مبتکرانو بگیرم؟


همون کتاب درسی و جزوه دبیرتون کفایت میکنه /گرامر رو برای این میگم بخونین که پیش زمینه خوبی داشته باشید وگرنه نکات تستی تو خود تستها هست وبازدن تست یادمیگیرن.

----------


## pouriadd

برای حفظ کردن لغات بهتره از لایتنر استفاده کرد یا همین روش تیک ۸ ؟ چون تعداد لغات که بالا میره مدیریت لایتنر سخت میشه یکم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> یه سوال
> کتاب برای زبان چی بگیرم؟الان کتاب سوم  و درک متن به زبان ساده شهاب اناریو دارم+تیک 8 گاج
> زبانمم بد نیست الان زبانو بدون خوندن(حتی 1 دقیقه) حدود 70% میزنم(گزینه 2)



همین منبع ات خیلی خوب و کافیه

----------


## artim

> برای حفظ کردن لغات بهتره از لایتنر استفاده کرد یا همین روش تیک ۸ ؟ چون تعداد لغات که بالا میره مدیریت لایتنر سخت میشه یکم


لایتنر علمی تر هست و بشتر به یاد میمونه
اما علمی ترین روش حفظ کردن و یاد گرفتن لغت در جمله هست
من توصیه ام اینه اگه زمان دارین لایتنر و گرنه تیک 8 یا لغات مهروماه

----------


## artim

> یعنی ادبیات جامع نگیرم؟!؟!؟


جامع برا تست خوبه فقط

----------


## abolfazl76

> جامع برا تست خوبه فقط


ببخشید اشتباه گفتم ادبیات جامع

پس برای چهارم چی بگیرم؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید اشتباه گفتم ادبیات جامع
> 
> پس برای چهارم چی بگیرم؟


مبتکران جامع خوبه یا سال چهارم مبتکران
در رده های بعد هم گاج و خیلی سبز
برا ریدینگ و کلوز هم از متن نترسیدم

----------


## abolfazl76

> مبتکران جامع خوبه یا سال چهارم مبتکران
> در رده های بعد هم گاج و خیلی سبز
> برا ریدینگ و کلوز هم از متن نترسیدم


مبتکران برای سال چهارم کتاب داره مگه؟
من که تو سایتش ندیدم

----------


## artim

> مبتکران برای سال چهارم کتاب داره مگه؟
> من که تو سایتش ندیدم


همون جامع اش منظورمه اما جامع اش به سال سوم مثل پیش توجه انچنانی نکرده
در کل جامع کار کن

----------


## Saeed735

از روشهای تصویر سازی و استفاده کردن لغت در جمله بهره بگیرید...

----------


## artim

یادگیری لغت با شعر و طنز و... خوبه اما بهترین روش نیست
هزینه صرف یادگیری لغات و... نکنین

----------


## soroosh96

من بدون تست و دیگه حداکثر یه ربع خوندن اکثرا بالا 80 90 میزدم! باید خیلی خیلی تمرین کنی اگه کلاس نرفتی. جوری که لازم نباشه مثلا سر جلسه تازه فکر کنی این سوال قواعد کدوم درس بود! اتوماتیک باید جواب درست بیاد تو مغزت. تمرین زیاد حالا از کدوم کتاب زیاد مهم نیست.

----------


## Catman

> برای حفظ کردن لغات بهتره از لایتنر استفاده کرد یا همین روش تیک ۸ ؟ چون تعداد لغات که بالا میره مدیریت لایتنر سخت میشه یکم


زیاد فرقی باهم ندارن خوبیه هردوشون اینکه الگو خوندن دارن اگر لایتنر یا جی5 دارین از همون استفاده کنین اگر ندارین تیک8 بخرین.

----------

